# ... jetzt wirds ernst.



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2009)

... ein schöner Brauch hier in der  Gegend. 
ca. eine Woche vor der Hochzeit: "Kränzen" 

Schön wars ! 

 

Wir freuen uns auf nächsten Freitag , wenns dann ganz ernst wird 

Nepo und Wuzzel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Morgen 

Sagt man denn jetzt schon Glückwunsch ? 

NaJa, egal, alles Gute euch beiden


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

...schon vor der Hochzeit schwanger ? 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Goldi2009 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Wünsche euch beiden auch alles Gute!

Viele Grüße

Anne

(die Du nicht kennst, aber ich Dich durch die vielen Beiträge, die ich von Dir schon gelesen habe)


----------



## unicorn (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

auch von mir alles alles Liebe und viel Freude auf dem gemeinsamen Lebensweg!


----------



## katja (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

ich gratuliere erst am "hochzeitstag" 
sicher ist sicher 

aber ich würde gern wissen, was hinter dem "kränzen" steckt!


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

guggst Du hier, Katja:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Würmli (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo ihr Beiden,*

*sicherlich seid ihr schon mächtig im Stress und die Anspannung steigt! *

*Ich schaue kurz vorbei und drücke euch dann persönlich die Hand. *
*:gratuliere*

*Gruß Birgit*


Ps.: Das Kränzen kenne ich, ein schöner Brauch


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Sehr schön! 

Aber ich guck mir das am Freitag vor Ort an - auch, um sicherzustellen, dass nicht einer von Euch beiden in letzter Sekunde...:haue3

Ganz liebe Grüße
Eure Else,
die immer noch nicht weiß, was sie anzieht


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Moin ... ich glaub das Kränzen macht man, damit das Brautpaar kurz vor der Hochzeit dran erinnert wird nich so viel zu trinken. 
Bitte heut mal nicht so laut !  

Ganz so Hardcore, wie in dem o.g. Link von Andy gehts allerdings in der Stadt nicht zu.
Aber es ist ein schöner Anlass mit allen Nachbarn einen zu trinken und die Nachbarschaft zu stärken. 

Seit ich diese Straße kenne (und das sind weit über 30 Jahre) ist das übrigens der erste Kranz hier in der Straße. Liegt aber nicht unbedingt an uns, sondern am letztjährig erstmals organisierten Straßenfest, das die Nachbarschaft auch in ner Großstadt wieder näher zusammenwachsen lässt. 

Wir haben uns jedenfalls sehr gefreut das die Nachbarn das für uns gemacht haben ! 

Wuzzel 
& 
Nepo 


Else: ich weiß schon seit Monaten was ich anzieh  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Else: ich weiß schon seit Monaten was ich anzieh



Duuu musst ja auch aufs Foto...(ich kann mich an die Findungsphase gut erinnern, so einfach war das ja wohl auch nicht  2,80 an Nepo)


----------



## katja (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

@andy: danke


----------



## wp-3d (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Na dann,
auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.


----------



## Doris (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo ihr beiden

Na dann wünsche ich euch doch noch eine schöne und nicht zu stressige Woche bis zu *DEM* Tag auf den ihr euch sicherlich riesig freut.
Hoffe dass sich das Wetter hält und ihr den Bund fürs Leben bei strahlendem Wetter schliessen könnt


ach ja... was gaaanz wichtiges.... Denkt bitte bitte an Bilder - viele Bilder ​


----------



## Ernie (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Duuu musst ja auch aufs Foto...(ich kann mich an die Findungsphase gut erinnern, so einfach war das ja wohl auch nicht  2,80 an Nepo)



Sag bescheid, ich bin auch noch unschlüssig bezüglich der Kleiderordnung...
da haben es die Herren einfacher



katja schrieb:


> ich gratuliere erst am "hochzeitstag"
> sicher ist sicher
> 
> aber ich würde gern wissen, was hinter dem "kränzen" steckt!



Das Kränzen ist ne Wochenaufgabe bei uns in der Region.
1 Tag Ausmessen : es kommen ide Nachbarn zusammen und messen  
   das ganze dauert ca 2 - 3 Stunden, jeder sollte mal den Zollstock 
   an die Tür halten
2 Tag grün holen : die Herren fahren los und holen entweder __ Tannen grün 
   oder wie bei uns in der Bauerschaft __ Birke
3 Tag : die Tannen oder __ Birken werden auf die richtige länge geschnitten 
   Männerarbeit 
4 Tag Männer : Kranz binden 
         Frauen : Blumen drehen aus Krepppapier mit spezieller Maschiene
5 Tag Kranz aufhängen ( alle zusammen )
6 Tag Hochzeitfeiern

danach ca. 1 Woche später geht das spiel weiter

1 Tag Kranz abnehmen ( alle zusammen )
2 Tag Kranz auseinandernehmen und reste entsorgen ( nicht nur die Grünreste sondern auch die  und 

 ZU allen wird gut gerillt oder ne Pizza und viel Flüssigkeit 




blumenelse schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> 
> Aber ich guck mir das am Freitag vor Ort an - auch, um sicherzustellen, dass nicht einer von Euch beiden in letzter Sekunde...:haue3
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch schon auf die Party gespannt, 
endlich lerne ich mal einige persönlich kennen .

Und danach muss ich mal wegen den Bildern schauen


----------



## zickenkind (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

Gratulieren erst mal später, aber ich drücke Euch mal ganz feste die Daumen das Ihr am Polterabend bestes Wetter habt, wir haben damals mehr Wasser als Porzelan gefegt. Wenn Ihr sowas überhaupt macht.........  

Aber Hauptsache am Tag der Hochzeit geht dann alles klar, bestes Wetter mit viel Sonnenschein, aber was die HAUPTSACHE ist vieeeeeellllllllle nette Leute an Eurem tollen Tag.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Nepo & Wuzzel,

auch ich wünsche euch alles gute.


----------



## Nepomuk (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ganz liebe Grüße
> Eure Else,
> die immer noch nicht weiß, was sie anzieht



Else....ich weiss gar nicht, wo Dein Problem liegt.....eine hübsche Tischdecke oder ein schöner Vorhang ist doch mit flinken Fingern und ein paar Stichen gaaaaanz fix zu `ner schönen Djelaba umgearbeitet....kost nicht viel und überspielt galant eventuell vorhandene Problemzönchen


----------



## elkop (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

bei uns im mühlviertel gibts auch so einen ähnlichen hübschen brauch, nur heißt das bei uns "schwibbogen binden"
alles gute und


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo ihr zwei,

gratulieren möchte ich noch nicht, erst wenn ihr geheiratet habt.

Aber vorneab alles erdenklich Gute, wünsche euch einen schönen, unvergesslichen Tag!

Liebe Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



Nepomuk schrieb:


> ...eine hübsche Tischdecke oder ein schöner Vorhang ist doch mit flinken Fingern und ein paar Stichen gaaaaanz fix zu `ner schönen Djelaba umgearbeitet....kost nicht viel und überspielt galant eventuell vorhandene Problemzönchen





Ich werd doch Euretwegen nicht das teure Tafelleinen zweckentfremden. 

Und wer hat hier Problemzönchen. Zönchen ist ja wohl zart untertrieben...

Bussi Else,
die endlich etwas anzuziehen gefunden hat...


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Zönchen ist ja wohl zart untertrieben...
> 
> Bussi Else,
> die endlich etwas anzuziehen gefunden hat...



*Hüstel*  mach dich nicht selber schlecht Else.


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche euch Beiden alles Gute.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche alles Gute für eine schöne, gemeinsame Zukunft.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Inken (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo ihr zwei! 

Gratulation kommt erst nach dem Ja-Wort! 

Aber bis dahin wünsche ich euch ein paar aufregende Tage, einen netten Junggesellenabschied, so er denn stattfinden sollte , und für den Tag X viel Sonnenschein und ganz viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## klaus e (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Schön, das ihr euch traut ...
Auch von mir die besten Wünsche und hoffentlich auch Glück mit der Wetter-Berg-und-Tal-Bahn


----------



## axel (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr Beiden !

Ich wünsche ich auch noch schöne Single Tage 
Inkens Idee find ich Prima  . Macht noch ne Single Abschiedsfete . 
Ich wünsche  Euch beiden eine schöne Hochzeitsfeier und ein 
super tolles Wetter 

lg
axel


----------



## Aristocat (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr beiden!
Auch aus Berlin die herzlichsten Grüsse, viel Sonne und keine Steine auf Eurem gemeinsamen Lebensweg!


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hi Wuzzel,
ich wünsch' Dir alles Gute. Wie schön, dass man sich den Partner selbst aussuchen darf ...   
Hoffentlich bleibst Du uns im Forum wohlgesonnen, und macht Dein Teichbau Fortschritte ...   .
Als einem der "wissenden Profis" stehst Du bei mir auf der Liste der Vorbilder - also enttäusche mich nicht (sondern motiviere mich zu "Besserleistung"!).
Abgesehen von Fischen und Wasser wünsche ich ehrlichen Herzens alles Gute.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

 So, Ihr zwei, zieht Euch warm an!

Else hat ihre "neue" Digicam bekommen und ist wild entschlossen, sie auch einzusetzen (wenn sie bis dahin begriffen hat, wie sie funktioniert )

 Darf ich als Modelse überhaupt am Fotowettbewerb teilnehmen, wollte ein paar Aufnahmen von Schlammwuzzels einbringen...


----------



## Marlene (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Moin,

ich wünsche Euch einen ganz tollen Tag mit viel Sonnenschein und lieben Gästen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

 Ich wünsche Euch ebenfalls Alles Gute für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft  


 


 und freu mich schon auf die Hochzeitsfotos


----------



## Annett (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Heute wird es wirklich ernst.... 


Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr genau die Feier bekommt, die Ihr Euch erträumt habt. 
Dazu keine Pannen, und wenn dann welche, die man mit einem Lächeln wegstecken und über die später herzhaft gelacht werden kann. 
Viel Spaß beim Feiern, Fotografieren usw.

Gratuliert wird natürlich erst hinterher, wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist. 



Liebe Grüße
Annett, die sich gerade erinnert, wie es vor 41 Tagen war


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Total aufregend isses  
bin schon seit ueber 2 Stunden wach  

Alles im Griff ! ..... bis jetzt ! 

Gruss Wuzzel


----------



## Dr.J (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Wolf und Nepo,

meine besten Wünsche für die heute anstehenden Feierlichkeiten. Es soll für euch der schönste Tag werden. 

Glückwünsche gibbet dann hinterher.


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hoi ihr zwei,

wünsche euch alles Gute. Wuzzel ist ja immer noch online (ist jetzt 8:23) - heisst das die Trauung wird von eurer Webcam life übertragen, oder hat sich Wuzzels Krawatte in der Tastatur verklemmt und ihr müsst den Läppi jetzt zwangsweise zum Standesamt mitschleppen?


----------



## toschbaer (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



> Alles im Griff ! ..... bis jetzt !



Na dann Heiko!!


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Moin!

Ich drück die Daumen, das alles glatt geht! 
Einen schönen Tag.


----------



## PyroMicha (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Moin.

Ich drücke euch auch feste die Daumen, das alles klappt.


----------



## Digicat (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Ach Wuzzel ....

Alles wird gut ....

Ich drück Euch die Daumen


----------



## Suse (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr Zwei !
Habt Ihr´s schon hinter euch???
Könnt ja sein, deshalb:

ALLES ALLES LIEBE FÜR EURE WEITERE GEMEINSAME ZUKUNFT !​


----------



## Eugen (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Nepo und Wuzzel

Es sieht ganz so aus,als wäre es vollbracht 

Ich wünsche Euch beiden alles,alles Gute auf Eurem weiteren Lebensweg. 

​


----------



## CoolNiro (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Niemals Kummer oder Leid,
sondern immer traute Zweisamkeit

wünscht Euch Beiden
Andy


----------



## Inken (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Jetzt darf man, gell? 
:troet WIR GRATULIEREN!!!!!    :troet

... und wünschen euch zwei
alles, alles Liebe und Gute, viel Glück
und Gesundheit
für eine lange, gemeinsame Zukunft!!

Und für heute Abend eine tolle Feier, viele liebe Gäste und dass ihr nicht all zu sehr leiden müsst! 
 :scherz2 2

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


Peter und Inken​


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo, Wolf und Nepomuk.*

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*​ 
 ​ 
 ​


----------



## inge50 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Nepo und Wuzzel,


                              :gratuliere  :gratuliere


           Alles Liebe und Gute für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft!


              :sekt   feiert schön  on  


Viele Grüße
Uli & Inge


----------



## newbee (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Wuzzel und Nepo

:troet:gratuliere:troet

Was ihr euch ersehnt seit einiger Zeit,
es wurde heute Wirklichkeit.
Der schönste Traum, er wurde wahr -
Ihr zwei seid jetzt ein Ehepaar.
Wir wünschen euch von Herzen nun,
Gottes Segen möge auf euch ruh’n!
Lasst euch stets von der Liebe leiten.
Ihr sollt in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten
immer treu zusammen steh’n
und so durchs ganze Leben geh’n.

:troet​


----------



## Würmli (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo ihr Beiden,*

*leider hat es nicht sollen sein und ich konnte euch nicht persönlich die Hand geben. Daher an dieser Stelle:*

*:gratuliere zur Hochzeit. *

*Alles was ihr euch wünscht, soll in Erfüllung gehen!*

*LG Biggi*


----------



## Conny (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

:sekt:gratuliereon


dass Ihr Euch getraut habt


----------



## HaMaKi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

N'Abend "Wuzzel" und "Nepo"
....jetzt aber:
Alles Gute für eure gemeinsame Zukunft
und
schön, dass ihr euch getraut habt! 

Viele Grüsse und ein gut's Nächt'le
Marita​


----------



## Pammler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo Nepo und Wuzzel!

Auch von mir die besten Wüsche und alles Gute euch beiden! Ich trink jetzt noch ein  auf Euch!*

on2​
@Wuzzel: Der Treppenlack von Bona ist super, hab die Treppe endlich neu lackiert! Danke nochmal für die Empfehlung!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

ich auch Torsten   ...wir wolln ja alle feiern


----------



## klaus e (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr Beiden und auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute.
Jetzt wird's nicht ernst - jetzt isses ernst- macht aber nix...


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo lieber Wuzzel und Nepo,

ich wünsche euch alles, alles erdenklich Gute, Glückwünsche und jede Menge Freude mit euren Teichen.
Hoffentlich habt ihr schön gefeiert und die Korken knallen lassen.

Liebe Grüße aus Franken,
Daniel


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo Ihr Beiden.

Ich hoffe, man darf nun gratulieren?

Wir wünschen Euch alles Gute für die Zukunft, viel Glück und Freude miteinander.


 
Mögen die guten Stunden in Eurem Leben überwiegen und Zwistigkeiten nur die Prise Salz in der "Lebenssuppe" sein.

Liebe Grüße 
Joachim + Annett*​


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Guten Morgen ! 

Vielen lieben Dank für die zahlreichen herzlichen Glückwünsche. 

Es war für uns beide ein überwältigender Tag, voller freudiger Eindrücke. 

Wir wissen: Ihr wollt Fotos sehen .... Aber leider leider.... dafür hatten wir an dem Tag keine Zeit selber welche zu machen. 

Um ein klein wenig Geduld bitten wir, bis einer der anwesenden Fotografen das eingestellt hat. Die offiziellen Fotos bekommen wir erst in ein paar Tagen. Aber ein paar Foren Papparazzi bzw. Mammarazzi waren ja anwesend. 
Wenn die wieder fit sind gibts sicher das eine oder andere Bild. 

So und nun trudeln schon wieder die nächsten Gäste zum weiterfeiern ein. 

Bis später im Chat 

Heiko und Wolf 
Nepo & Wuzzel


----------



## Marlene (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

auch von mir :gratuliere und ein langes glückliches Leben​


----------



## heiti (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr Beiden!

Dann möchte ich mich auch mal in die lange Reihe der Gratulanten einreihen...

Ich wünsche Euch für Euren gemeinsamen Lebensweg alles erdenklich Gute!
Möge alles was Ihr Euch wünscht in Erfüllung gehen!​:gratuliere​


----------



## toschbaer (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Der SCHÖNSTE TAG

es ist geschehen  [/ATTACH    

     

   eine gute Figur und sehr locker

AUF EUER WOHL

Von  
kann mir jemand sagen ; wie die heißen, haben ja schöne farben und sie haben sich gut entwickelt  
  2  :hochzeit1


----------



## Dr.J (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

*Hallo Ihr 2 Frisch-Vermählten,

natürlich auch von Dagmar und mir alles, alles Liebe, Gute und die besten Glückwüsche für euren gemeinsamen Lebensweg.*​


----------



## axel (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Heiko und Wolf 

Von mir auch die aller herzlichsten Glückwünsche zu Eurer Vermählung !

:gratuliere   

Ich wünsche Euch viele glückliche Jahre miteinander  

Die ersten Fotos sind ja Klasse geworden ! Bitte mehr davon .

lg 

axel


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

hallo ihr 2

herzliche glückwünsche



zur hochzeit 

&

immer ne strahlende sonne am himmel

​


----------



## andreas w. (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Dann schliesse ich mich doch mal einfach hier an und wünsche Euch beiden alles Glück und eine gute und dauerhafte "Ehe".

Bleibt anständig und immer am Ball.


----------



## Doris (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Eine gute Ehe ist
wie ein geschliffener 
Kristall,
sie funkelt und glänzt trotz Ecken und Kanten!​
 

Euch beiden alles alles Gute für eure gemeinsame Zukunft

wünschen Doris und Erwin

​


----------



## marcus18488 (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr beiden,

die allerbesten Glückwünsche   vom Härtsfeld (schwäbisch Sibirien) wünschen Euch 

                    Roswitha und Marcus

Aber bitte immer dran denken:  Wenn man verheiratet ist, dann hat ein Euro nur noch 50 Cent wert.


----------



## Barbor (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Wolf und Heiko


Ich wünsch Euch

Alles Gute und das Euer gemeinsames Leben so wird , wie Ihr es Euch wünscht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Allerherzlichste Glückwünsche, schön, daß ihr euch getraut habt!
Eva-Maria


----------



## zickenkind (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Wolf und Heiko oder Heiko und Wolf,

Alles alles gut für die nächsten Jahre, das alle Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.

Hoffe der Trubel ist jetzt am Montag abgeklungen und Ihr beiden habt wieder ein wenig mehr Ruhe. 

Alles Gute Michael


----------



## katja (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

 jetzt hab ichs doch glatt verpennt 


verspätet, aber nicht weniger herzlich auch von mir gratulation
und die allerbesten glückwünsche für eure gemeinsame zukunft!!​​ ​
 ihr habt ja richtig fesch ausgeschaut in euren fräcken!


----------



## Christine (3. Aug. 2009)

*Nachtrag...*

*Ein kleiner Nachtrag...*

Es konnte eigentlich gar nichts schiefgehen, 
weil am Abend vor der Trauung der Himmel so aussah:
 

Und wenn Ihr mal nach Bielefeld kommt: 
Es gibt dort, neben einer hübschen Altstadt und diverser Sehenswürdigkeiten, auch einen kleinen japanischen Garten:
   

Bielefeld hat auch einen interessanten botanischen Garten - 
und Ihr glaubt es nicht:
Dieser ist schon auf Eugens Besuch bestens vorbereitet 
 
Alle Karnivoren hinter Gittern 

PS: *Friedhelm*, wenn Du nicht so ein netter Kerl wärst, hättest Du eigentlich das hier verdient:  - Vielen Dank nochmal für das herzliche Willkommen bei Dir.

PPS: Lieber *Werner*, auch Dir und Deiner Frau herzlichen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen - die Kleinen sind wohlbehalten angekommen und schwimmen munter mit dem Rest!

*Wuzzel & Heiko:*

Vielen Dank für die Einladung - es war eine wunderschöne Feier! 
Huby und ich haben den Tag mit und bei Euch genossen - weiterhin viel Glück und bleibt wie Ihr seid! 

 So - und jetzt hab Ihr Euch genug feiern lassen, ab in den Garten, Teich zuende bauen!


----------



## Trautchen (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hallo Ihr zwei, wie immer zu spät aber trotzdem von Herzen wünsche ich Euch alles Gute für das was kommt und wird. ​ 
2​


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

Hi ihr frischgebackenes Ehepaar 

ich wünsch Euch ein ganz tolles, tollerantes miteinander mit ewig anhaltender Liebe  

 

und widme Euch diesen Song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYW2z0Wm7Hg

und den natürlich auch  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8SDaTog0Tk


Alles liebe für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft


----------



## Micha49497 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

...aus Mettingen/NRW von mir die herzlichsten Glückwünsche !

Ich drück´ Euch die Daumen für Euren gemeinsamen Lebensweg, möge Eure Beziehung genauso harmonisch verlaufen wie meine ! ( Silberhochzeit noch Ende dieses Monats - und:  Ich würde diese Frau wieder heiraten !  Sofort ! Ohne jegliches Zögern !)

Micha


----------



## andreas w. (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

hi micha,

deinen glückwunsch in allen ehren, aber mit dem letzten satz: "_- und: Ich würde diese Frau wieder heiraten ! Sofort ! Ohne jegliches Zögern !)_" hast du deiner Frau einen Blumenstrauss geboten, der seeeehhr schwer zu toppen ist.

das ist liebe - ich wünsche schon jetzt alles liebe und gute zur silbernen und dass auch eure liebe weiterhin so gut gedeihe.

mein respekt. ich habe 17 jahre glückliche ehe hinter mir - ich denke ich kann sagen, ich weiss wovon ich rede.

 weiter so


----------



## newbee (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*



Micha49497 schrieb:


> ( Silberhochzeit noch Ende dieses Monats - und:  Ich würde diese Frau wieder heiraten !  Sofort ! Ohne jegliches Zögern !)
> 
> Micha



Als du das geschrieben hast ist bestimmt deine Liebe Frau neben dir gestanden1

Spaß beiseite das freut mich für dich und ist immer wieder schön zu hören oder zu lesen das es auch noch Ehepaare gibt die nicht gleich zum Anwalt rennen wenn es mal nicht klappt


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: ... jetzt wirds ernst.*

 .... Hut ab .... 25 Jahre haben wir ja noch nicht ganz geschafft. Wir sind gerad erst 22 Jahre zusammen und heiraten trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen !? .... 
Wir können das also voll nachvollziehen, das Du Deine Frau jederzeit wieder heiraten würdest.

Viele liebe Grüße und noch mal vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche 
Nepomuk & Wuzzel


----------

